# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  soal perpanjangan langganan majalah koi-s?

## SD4R7O

saya mau tanya soal langganan majalah koi-s. ternyata sudah setahun lewat.. waktu berlalu dengan cepat.. katanya keanggotaan berlaku 2 tahun, tetapi majalah koi-s hanya setahun 6 edisi.. jadi keanggotaan saya masih berlaku. cuma mau tanya, untuk lanjut berlangganan, apakah saya perlu submit form atau hanya transfer iuran majalah koi-s? ke rek mana saya harus transfer ? sejumlah Rp210.000 ya? setelah transfer perlu konfirmasi kemana? 
thanks...

----------


## edwin

saya coba bantu ya om...

Untuk pendaftaran Anggota Baru atau Membership Program 
Silahkan transfer ke rekening ini :

BCA A/C 441-1254261 
a/n YUDI HANIPURWOKO

setelah itu di email ke [email protected]

Happy new year om...

----------


## Gold Eagle

Sekalian nanya Om Edwin...

Kira2 setaon lebih yg lalu, ada fasilitas Free Majalah KOIS untuk 200 member pertama KOI Forum... seingat saya malah Free Life time... cuma bayar ongkos kirim saja...
Apa memang sudah gak berlaku lagi ya kondisi itu ?

Tks

----------


## SD4R7O

> saya coba bantu ya om...
> 
> Untuk pendaftaran Anggota Baru atau Membership Program 
> Silahkan transfer ke rekening ini :
> 
> BCA A/C 441-1254261 
> a/n YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> 
> setelah itu di email ke [email protected]
> ...


saya sudah jadi anggota sebelumnya,.. cuma untuk melanjutkan langganan majalahnya aja... apakah rekeningnya sama ya om?

----------


## William Pantoni

> BCA A/C 441-1254261 
> a/n YUDI HANIPURWOKO
> 
> setelah itu di email ke [email protected]


Untuk perpanjangan langganan majalah, tidak perlu isi form, hanya cantumkan no angota dan nama. Rekening sama seperti diatas dan konfirmasi email ke [email protected] 

Om Gold Eagle, setahu sy yg ada program free Majalah Kois adalah yg untuk 200 member pertama. Tidak pernah tahu klu ada yg Free Life Time.

----------


## SD4R7O

> Untuk perpanjangan langganan majalah, tidak perlu isi form, hanya cantumkan no angota dan nama. Rekening sama seperti diatas dan konfirmasi email ke [email protected] 
> 
> Om Gold Eagle, setahu sy yg ada program free Majalah Kois adalah yg untuk 200 member pertama. Tidak pernah tahu klu ada yg Free Life Time.


wah, ada free majalah untuk 200 member pertama,.. itu setiap tahun atau hanya 200 member pertama koi-s diresmikan... ?

----------


## fachm13

numpang lewat,,,,
sy udah konfirmasi via email tp blm ada tanggapan om,,,hehehe
tlg d cek y om,,,tengkyu,,,

----------


## Gold Eagle

> Untuk perpanjangan langganan majalah, tidak perlu isi form, hanya cantumkan no angota dan nama. Rekening sama seperti diatas dan konfirmasi email ke [email protected] 
> 
> Om Gold Eagle, setahu sy yg ada program free Majalah Kois adalah yg untuk 200 member pertama. Tidak pernah tahu klu ada yg Free Life Time.


Iya Om Wil, program itu bgm kondisinya skrg, masih terus atau sdh direvisi ?

----------


## William Pantoni

Program itu sudah tidak berlaku....karena sudah lewat....

----------


## Gold Eagle

Ok Om... tks infonya...

----------


## Koismagazine

> numpang lewat,,,,
> sy udah konfirmasi via email tp blm ada tanggapan om,,,hehehe
> tlg d cek y om,,,tengkyu,,,


Dear Pak Fahmi,

Sudah di proses Pak. Sudah di konfirmasi via email.
Terima kasih.

----------


## mario85

Mau tny nih memberku uda abis lum ya..kayaknya sih iya tp lupa hehe..transfer kmana n brp nih

----------


## abahnasr

edisi terbaru udah terbit belom ya????????????

----------


## Admin Forum

Betul Pak mario, kartu member bapak sudah berakhir tanggal 1 Januari 2011.
Biaya keangotaan sejumlah Rp. 210.000,- dan bapak dapat mentransfer ke :

                               BCA A/C 441-1254261 
                               a/n YUDI HANIPURWOKO

dan setelah melakukan pembayaran bapak dapat menginformasikan melalui email : [email protected].

Terima kasih

----------


## Y4m1n

> edisi terbaru udah terbit belom ya????????????


Nah ini dieee yg ane mau tanyain juga........

----------


## William Pantoni

Minggu depan Edisi 15 terbit.

----------


## ademilanforever

Sudah transfer 200 rb ke rek BCA 4411254261 a.n Yudi HP untuk langganan majalah Koi-s 6 (enam) edisi atas nama Bapak BAGUSNAWAN dengan alamat pengiriman :
Perumahan Suci Permai
Blok VI No. 101
Garut 44182
Terima kasih
Sampai sekarang belum ada konfirmasi nih......

----------


## SD4R7O

om, saya juga sudah transfer sebesar Rp210.000,-  dan sudah diemail jg ke [email protected] dan [email protected]..
mohon di cek ya.. apakah sudah masuk...

thanks...

----------


## Koismagazine

> om, saya juga sudah transfer sebesar Rp210.000,-  dan sudah diemail jg ke [email protected] dan [email protected]..
> mohon di cek ya.. apakah sudah masuk...
> 
> thanks...


Sudah diproses Pak, dan sudah di reply.
Terima kasih.

----------


## dTp

pembayarannya 210rb ya  :Wof:

----------

